# Texas State Bowfising Championship



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Aug. 27th Lake Sam Rayburn
Jackson Hill Marina

If you'd like more info, forward me your e-mail and I will
send you the tournament flyer.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.texasbowfishingassociation.com/2011/tourflyers/TEXAS%20STATE%20BOWFISHING%20CHAMPIONSHIP%20TOURNAMENT.pdf

Here you go...the tournament flyer.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, I couldn't post it, said it was too big.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

TTT. Few more days before my tournament season is over.


----------

